# Success!



## Stacy (Jan 15, 2015)

I am so proud of Eli. After 4 weeks of daily taming technique, Eli has gone from hissing, running away and biting to stepping up on command. He is even willing to step up from his favourite perch in his cage. :thumbu:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Great job Stacy :thumbu:


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

You should be proud of yourselves!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Well done, that's a great achievement ! Onwards and upwards !


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations to both of you! Teamwork pays off!


----------



## Coco.xx (Jan 7, 2015)

Congratulations! Coco and I are making similar progress, but at a minisculey (ain't even a word but who cares) slower pace. Congratulations once again! <3 :tiel3:


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

That's a great accomplishment good job!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Well done you! Isn't it great when hard work and patience pays off? &#55357;&#56397;


----------

